# Does anyone know what STC ratings are?



## Wotootall (Mar 4, 2009)

Thought this was a sight for guys with tonnes of knowledge? A little disappointed that no one can comment on a thread I started regarding STC ratings (Yesterday). Must be too technical? Has to be some real mechanics on this site somewhere? We'll see?!?!??. Perhaps if I insulted the intelligence of others with the lack of knowledge or interest I might draw some comments. Certainly not my style. I'll continue to be patient as I know there are certainly some intelligent ppl out there!:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:?????????????


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

sound transmission class? yeah...nobody cares


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

Pull out your Gypsum assemblies Manual. Do you know what that is ?
I think it is printed in Canadian.


----------



## Ted White (Jul 14, 2009)

Keep in mind that The #1 biggest issue with noise is the bass. The low frequencies that thumping footfall, sound systems and subwoofers all have in common.

STC ratings do not measure low frequencies. So it's very common to have a "high STC" wall or ceiling that disappoints the customer due to poor bass performance.


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

So Ted. What is your solution to low frequencies. Do you treat them differently than high frequencies.

Are you referring to the article about the humm in CD magazine ?


----------



## Ted White (Jul 14, 2009)

Not familiar with that particular article. Sorry.

If isolating sound, focus on the low frequencies. The high frequencies will automatically be dealt with. They are much lower energy and easier to defeat.

Low frequencies (bass) generally incorporate an element of decoupling. Could be double stud walls, staggered studs, clips + channel or resilient channel. I listed those in order or performance. Double studs are the best.

Once decoupled framing is in place, you add absorption (standard insulation) and mass (5/8 drywall layers). You can damp the drywall or use pre-damped drywall as well.

By adjusting these parameters, you can very effectively arrest problematic low frequencies. These essential techniques are used in nightclubs with stacks of subwoofers, for example.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

Hmm strange... One time when a moron needed some info and asked a guy he said... "Hey retard testicle breath, can you tell me how to estimate a house?" And the guy punched him in the face and told him not to be a condescending sack sniffer and you might find someone to actually help you... You might be that guy! Call a contractor next time ya freakin screwball. Happy Holidays!!!!


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

Ted White said:


> Not familiar with that particular article. Sorry.
> 
> If isolating sound, focus on the low frequencies. The high frequencies will automatically be dealt with. They are much lower energy and easier to defeat.
> 
> ...


Ted,

Thanks for that information. However, the components and methods for building a tenant separation that you have listed above have been used for decades.

Is there a reason that you have not listed sound caulk ? Is it another gimmick that the architects and manufacturers promote for profit?

Also from time to time I see high density mineral fiber specified for reducing sound transmission. You list standard sound batts. Is the high density insulation a myth ? Can you explain why lighter density insulation is more effective for sound attenuation. Be it low or high frequency.

Again thanks for the information.

Tycoon


----------



## Wotootall (Mar 4, 2009)

A+ Texture LLC said:


> Hmm strange... One time when a moron needed some info and asked a guy he said... "Hey retard testicle breath, can you tell me how to estimate a house?" And the guy punched him in the face and told him not to be a condescending sack sniffer and you might find someone to actually help you... You might be that guy! Call a contractor next time ya freakin screwball. Happy Holidays!!!!


 Let me guess, your one of those guys who walks into a job and says the tapers butt joints are too wide, his angles are too narrow, and he just doesn't know what he's doing. Or your the guy who just finished his last Home Depot course and is now a "bona-fide professional drywall contractor". But likely your the guy who is angry he can't make it as a true Interior Systems applicator and blows texture on walls and ceilings because he truly doesn't have the knowledge to estimate and complete a high end job for any testicle breath client! Do yourself a favour and get into your short yellow school bus with your florescent orange stripped vest and bring your spray equipment to the next job and complete your skilled trades work. PS Don't ask me to validate my experience to you, as I've probably hung more drywall than you've ever walked under. Have a great holiday to you too Texture on my chin LLC


----------



## Wotootall (Mar 4, 2009)

I would say high density is a myth as most tests have shown that the difference between a mineral batt and a fiberglass batt in wall assemblies is minimal at best. The thing I and you too probably know is where air and water may go so will sound as well.


----------



## Wotootall (Mar 4, 2009)

Drywall Tycoon said:


> Pull out your Gypsum assemblies Manual. Do you know what that is ?
> I think it is printed in Canadian.


I am fully aware what a assembly manual is. Ironically the print them in both languages here in Canada. (Do you know what languages are?) The issue if you read the original thread is the existing circumstances regarding question. Alos the fact that there are no assemblies available (or tests) for existing plaster and gyplathe construction.


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

*Clever drywall people.*

I would not be so sure that there are not test results available for existing rock lath, scratch, brown and finish plaster. It is quite possible that you have not searched well enough

If you are still not able to locate test results. You may locate a decibel meter and conduct your own test. However the low frequency sounds or vibrations may not be detectable with a decibel meter. Ted probably knows what equipment to use.

I think Ted's advice about uncoupling is your best option. Stand up another wall with 1 5/8 " stud. Insulate and sound caulk. Treat with channel or clips and track. Hang with sound board and 5/8 ". 

Your question on this thread specifically deals with your quest for knowledge on STC. The gypsum assembly manual is one resource with those ratings. If you insist on jumping threads, great.

When you ask a smart a** question. Quite often your get a smart a** answer. Yes I know three languages and ten if you count English dialects.

Tycoon



Wotootall said:


> I am fully aware what a assembly manual is. Ironically the print them in both languages here in Canada. (Do you know what languages are?) The issue if you read the original thread is the existing circumstances regarding question. Alos the fact that there are no assemblies available (or tests) for existing plaster and gyplathe construction.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

Wotootall said:


> Let me guess, your one of those guys who walks into a job and says the tapers butt joints are too wide, his angles are too narrow, and he just doesn't know what he's doing. Or your the guy who just finished his last Home Depot course and is now a "bona-fide professional drywall contractor". But likely your the guy who is angry he can't make it as a true Interior Systems applicator and blows texture on walls and ceilings because he truly doesn't have the knowledge to estimate and complete a high end job for any testicle breath client! Do yourself a favour and get into your short yellow school bus with your florescent orange stripped vest and bring your spray equipment to the next job and complete your skilled trades work. PS Don't ask me to validate my experience to you, as I've probably hung more drywall than you've ever walked under. Have a great holiday to you too Texture on my chin LLC


 I guess you missed the point. The point is that it takes a real schmuck to ask help of others while being condescending to them at the very same time. Like I said the first time.. Happy Holidays.


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

Wotootall said:


> Let me guess, your one of those guys who walks into a job and says the tapers butt joints are too wide, his angles are too narrow, and he just doesn't know what he's doing. Or your the guy who just finished his last Home Depot course and is now a "bona-fide professional drywall contractor". But likely your the guy who is angry he can't make it as a true Interior Systems applicator and blows texture on walls and ceilings because he truly doesn't have the knowledge to estimate and complete a high end job for any testicle breath client! Do yourself a favour and get into your short yellow school bus with your florescent orange stripped vest and bring your spray equipment to the next job and complete your skilled trades work. PS Don't ask me to validate my experience to you, as I've probably hung more drywall than you've ever walked under. Have a great holiday to you too Texture on my chin LLC


Are you bragging or complaining. What's all this talk about testicles for ?


----------



## Ted White (Jul 14, 2009)

Drywall Tycoon said:


> Ted,
> 
> Thanks for that information. However, the components and methods for building a tenant separation that you have listed above have been used for decades.
> 
> ...


Thanks for asking.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

Did someone say testicles?


----------



## Wotootall (Mar 4, 2009)

A+ Texture LLC said:


> I guess you missed the point. The point is that it takes a real schmuck to ask help of others while being condescending to them at the very same time. Like I said the first time.. Happy Holidays.


Really missed the point ...BTW I neither insulted anyone or was condescending to anyone when I posted the 2nd thread.... The thread was started to invoke a discussion or thread with anyone with a passion to continue the learning curve. If you visit the other thread regarding STC you'll see some interesting info being provided by by Ted and several excellent questions and responses for the last several days. Non the less I got what I needed and more, as several myths have been dispelled by some really intelligent ppl. (If you look you may learn something too) I firmly believe there is alot of good info on that thread.. A thanks to Ted and Tycoon for making it lively. I will assume through the definition of Schmuck you yourself qualify as being one yourself.. shmuck defined as .an insulting term for a stupid person or dimwitted fool or an *unwanted guest*. (I'll bold this part so you don't take it so personal or assume something by reading between the lines to start a conflict.) If the thread is above you thats fine, but don't insult me and expect me to offer respect when you've had nothing positive to say. I suspect you provide many unidentified risks for yourself or your employers on many projects with your bright and cheery attitude. Thanks for the x-mas wishes.


----------



## Wotootall (Mar 4, 2009)

Drywall Tycoon said:


> I would not be so sure that there are not test results available for existing rock lath, scratch, brown and finish plaster. It is quite possible that you have not searched well enough
> 
> If you are still not able to locate test results. You may locate a decibel meter and conduct your own test. However the low frequency sounds or vibrations may not be detectable with a decibel meter. Ted probably knows what equipment to use.
> 
> ...


Tycoon the response was meant to inform you, I have used the assembly manual as my first choice. I have found no published test results either in the manual or available through our major local interior systems wholesaler/supplier. But as you are well aware Ted has -provided us both with some invaluable soundproofing knowledge for future projects. I prefer the asking part to motivate ppl but sometimes you have to be a sarcastic a#x to get ppl passionate enough to care or provide info. Never my first choice but sometimes you have to motivate ppl in a negative manner. My last choice usually. The thread comment was never meant to insult just motivate. Ppl read between the lines too often and sometimes you have to understand the environmental factors needed to motivate.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

Didn't mean to get your underpants in a bunch. But you're right, there is a lot of good info on that thread. When I need it I'm glad it will be there for me. And your post did in fact come off a little condescending. I was just calling it like i saw it.


----------

